# Getting started on a F16, any tips?



## Sayaaaaah (Dec 14, 2020)

I just bought myself 2 daisy f16s the other day because I've read so many of yall modding them. I don't have a wielder or anything so as of right now adding pinch grips is not gonna happen,
A lot of you cut and re-bend the wire to different sizes. What kind of wire bender is everyone using? I've got a few but for metal tubing, I'm not sure those would be strong enough for the f16 metal. 
I also don't like to throw away anything, does anybody know what material the handle is made of? I was thinking if it was HDPE I can mold it or add it to my stash to make something lol.

One other thing, I've looked through the forums I read that some are getting wite bend slingshots for 3-4$ similar the Dankung or GZK frames, is there a place I can get those? I've searched aliexpress and ebay but no go. The bent wired frames with the loop attachments are starting to creep into my daily shooting and I'd like to get my hands on some cheapos to customize and what not.

Thanks again in advance all!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

I have always wanted to try some bent metal rod frames, and always come back to this one by Eastwood, and it appears to be on sale.

www.Eastwood.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

You can cold bend the forks in a bench vise.

The two pieces of the hollow handle are held together by the pressure of the frame. Once you slide it out of the frame, it should open right up. You can fill the handle with plumber's putty and steel shot. Makes for a very comfortable and stable hammer grip.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Talk to Mo - or Grandpa Grumpy


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I did not do the work on my F-16 myself. I wanted the fork tips to be lowered by an 1" and wanted finger hooks welded on so I asked my friend who is a welder to do the work.

I have cold bent the 1/4" rods on Barnett Strike 9 slings. The rods bend very easy. Clamp them in a vise and use a short piece of pipe to give leverage.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

The f16 that I reworked, I just used butane torch and a small pipe.


----------



## Sayaaaaah (Dec 14, 2020)

Thanks for all the comments. A relative actually has one of those rod benders thT I can have so I'm going to try my hand at that. From what I read cold bending is the way to go. Since moving I don't have a steady platform to mount my vice, so I guess that SHOULD take priority... gonna go stop by harbor freight and see what else tools I can get my hands on... hopefully I don't see anymore f16s.. cuuuus I might just take their stock too!


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Modding F-16s is addictive.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

get several-experiment-have fun,they are addictive and wicked shooters


----------



## Sayaaaaah (Dec 14, 2020)

... stopped by Walmart, and took 3 more.. I barely started my first mod haha 4.50 each? Can't go wrong though..


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

the B-52s are a fun mod as well


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Sayaaaaah said:


> ... stopped by Walmart, and took 3 more.. I barely started my first mod haha 4.50 each? Can't go wrong though..


Dang Bro, take it easy - you keep up this buying spree and the Reddit stock traders will jump in and bid them up to $450.00 each.


----------

